# Zwettler bloodline ????



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I discover this bloodline a few months ago in a ad.
I only know that the dogs came out Austria and Ms Zwettler is a Judge

Don't know about their dogs also very curious about this line ( any1???)

? Pitbull pups aangeboden. - Honden | Jack Russells en Terriërs - Marktplaats.nl

Is this a nice breeding or good breeding??


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Never buy dogs of marktplaats jim . Just go to shows and meet people and their dogs . Also zwetler wrote a book about their family of dogs . try to google it . Its all in there.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Papi and I will come to Almere, and talk with pit bull owners.


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

I could not see any pedigrees for these dogs your asking about. Am I just missing it , or is it not available. I would like to know the bloodline of the ones your talking about if it's available


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

@ Randallpits, I try to figure out the pedigrees on APBT online database and couldn't find a pedigree of Saltmountain's bassie and kaylee's bliksem.
I only know what they tell in their ad, and that is a Classic type male=boudreaux,patrick's en zwettler.&#8230;
This is what i found about zwettler http://www.grandchamp.co.za/2012/07/zwettler-gr-ch-moses-rom.html....I must do some more research,
And this 1 Zwettler Moses is 1 topnotch dog ZWETTLER'S MOZES


----------



## Dimitrov (Feb 25, 2014)

Those Kaylee dogs are predominantly Frisco/Lonzo with Red Shredder...Saltmountain, I don't know..besides a breeder of Am. Bulldogs....


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

@Dimitrov Thanx, and I didn't know that the Saltmountain dogs are Am-Bulldogs.
Thanx for the info


----------



## Railtown Kennel (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone any infomationabout this kennel


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Railtown Kennel said:


> Has anyone any infomationabout this kennel


From which kennel you want info??


----------



## Railtown Kennel (Feb 16, 2015)

Salt mountain in the netherlands he tells me he kept american bull dogs for 15 years but now only pitbulls


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Railtown Kennel said:


> Salt mountain in the netherlands he tells me he kept american bull dogs for 15 years but now only pitbulls


Yes that's correct he's now a in APBT's, My Jojo was his first litter, and the next breeding will be with my Jojo, BC Jojo turned out very nice he's now 13 months
Here a pic of Jojo.
Where you coming from 'Railtown'??


----------



## Railtown Kennel (Feb 16, 2015)

*i am from UK But live in the netherlands i have contacted salt mountan about a bitch pup *


----------



## NoBodyThatsWho (Oct 18, 2016)

Walter Zwettler is deceased. His wife Marlene still keeps his breeding efforts alive. She can be contacted though facebook and he book can be purchased through there as well. Chinaman/Bolio

Bros Knl and NastyMan Knl work with the blood as well : Bolio, Rascal, Gremlin (Zwettler)


----------

